# How many current AND past WR holders can you name? (A Sporcle quiz)



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.sporcle.com/games/Rawrberty/can-you-name-all-current-and-past-world-record-holders

I was limited to 300 answers so no retroactive WRs. Also no magics or multiBLD old style WRs.
There's no need to worry about accents, spacing or capital letters.
WR holders are listed by the first time they held a specific WR, in chronological order.
Enjoy


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 12, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> http://www.sporcle.com/games/Rawrberty/can-you-name-all-current-and-past-world-record-holders
> 
> I was limited to 300 answers so no retroactive WRs. Also no magics or multiBLD old style WRs.
> There's no need to worry about accents, spacing or capital letters.
> ...



cool, kind of unforgiving with spelling and knowing the whole name. but i wouldn't have gotten many anyway.


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 12, 2014)

I got 109/296, or 36%. I then spent the next several minutes kicking myself because I knew all of these people, I swear.


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 12, 2014)

Got 142/296. I know basically all of 2x2, and the famous people, and that's it.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 12, 2014)

108/296

At the last minute, I had been stuck on 99 for a while, so I ended up kind of cheating by looking up the spelling of


Spoiler



Erik Akkersdijk's


name.


----------



## Meep (Sep 12, 2014)

188/296 ):


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 12, 2014)

Got really confused when Piotr Padlewski wasn't accepted, didn't realize there was another name in between


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 12, 2014)

236/296 (80%) first try
276/299 (92%) second try, to get the result saved on my profile


----------



## pewpewrawr (Sep 12, 2014)

i got 19/299, i'm glad i don't know all this useless information.


----------



## rybaby (Sep 12, 2014)

175/299

Got all the 3x3 singles, and most other obvious ones.


----------



## Julian (Sep 12, 2014)

Just did this with Mike Kotch, I got 112, he got 117.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2014)

lol 56/299.

It took me around 30 seconds to figure out why Chris Olson wasn't working.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 12, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> lol 56/299.
> 
> It took me around 30 seconds to figure out why Chris Olson wasn't working.



lol... me too


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 12, 2014)

116/299
Missed between 5 and 10 for not knowing how to spell someone's last name. It also happened a few times that I recalled someone's face and first name, but not their last name :/ That was fun!


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 12, 2014)

249/299 83%...knew pretty much all of the normal cubes, but struggled spelling some names right. Knew almost nothing for feet, clock and fmc


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 12, 2014)

124/299 

Would have been around 140 if I had remembered how to spell a few names xP


----------



## Iggy (Sep 12, 2014)

180/299 :/ Couldn't spell some names lol


----------



## Phillip1847 (Sep 12, 2014)

Mike Godfrey & Oliver Wolff - The most forgotten WRs


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2014)

I think there are other simple reasons for these records other than the competitors being inactive and the world records being old:
Mike's world record only lasted one round, and Oliver's WR took place at the World Championships 2005 where other world records were also broken/set. It's likely that it was just overshadowed by other world records.


----------



## hcfong (Sep 12, 2014)

89


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2014)

108/299. Some of the people I really should've got but didn't:


Spoiler



Shotaro Makisumi, Yu Nakajima, Mátyás Kuti, Giovanni Contardi, Haiyan Zhuang (I knew this but couldn't spell it...), Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Kaijun Lin, Yumu Tabuchi, Guus Razoux Schultz, Henrik Buus Asgaard, David Woner, Pierre Bouvier (knew this but couldn't remember the name), Jayden McNeill, Jonatan Kłosko (again, spelling), Bence Barát, and Daniel Sheppard (wrote Dan Sheppard, saw it wasn't accepted and didn't try Daniel... :fp).


I got 100% on Mega average, which I'm happy with. Even though I never do Mega. I got all but one 6x6 average too.


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 12, 2014)

I suck... got 43/299

CANT BELEIVE FORGOT LIN CHEN AND BING LIANG LI

cheated a bit...


----------



## EMI (Sep 12, 2014)

102/299 At least I didn't cheat - I didn't know how to spell a lot of people. Forgetting Dan Cohen and forgetting the name of Matyas Kuti was kind of stupid though.


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 12, 2014)

154/299 first try.

I missed some well known cubers:


Spoiler



Chris Hardwick, Daniel Sheppard, Oliver Frost, (didn't pay attention on Big BLDs) Piti Pichedpan, Clement Gallet and others...



I spelled wrong:


Spoiler



Bingliang Li, Walker Welch, Jonatan Kłosko, Sameer Mahmood, Lars Vandenbergh, Zbigniew Zborowski



I've never heard (sorry) of:


Spoiler



David Wesley, Hsuan Chang, Michael Fung, Danyang Chen, Grant Tregay, Frédérick Badie, Han-Cyun Chen, Keisuke Hiraya, SeungWoon Lee, Jonathan Irvin Gunawan, Abhishek Sathyanarayanan, Olivier Gaucher, Chang Jee-Hoon, Fakhri Raihaan, Chang Jee-Hoon, Santosh Tantravahi, Andy Bellenir, Micael Hellberg, Mike Godfrey, Jianwei Zhu, Kang Ji-Jon, Taki Sugimoto and Oliver Wolff


----------



## porkynator (Sep 12, 2014)

163
Couldn't spell Sameer Mahmood, Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam, Brúnó Bereczki and Gabriel Pereira Campanha (for the last one I have just forgot the h, I thought it was Campaña  ).
Totally forgot about Mátyás Kuti lol
100% in FMC, 4BLD, 5BLD and... Megaminx average?


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 12, 2014)

It's not how many current AND past WR holders can you name, it's how many names you can spell.

94, would of gotten a lot more if I could spell. Especially the Polish names


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 12, 2014)

Got 140, with eight minutes left that I couldn't be bothered to use. Also, only 16% of people remember me


----------



## Laura O (Sep 12, 2014)

Forgot some very well known people, remembered some really old records and did a lot of trial and error with Polish and Asian names...
But 169/299 is OK, i think.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2014)

rock1313 said:


> It's not how many current AND past WR holders can you name, it's how many names you can spell.
> 
> 94, would of gotten a lot more if I could spell. Especially the Polish names



I don't know about other people but I think if I could name someone, I can probably spell their name too (minus the accents)


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I don't know about other people but I think if I could name someone, I can probably spell their name too (minus the accents)



I don't think any person can spell Przemyslaw Kaleta or Erik Akkersdjik (among others) just from the pronunciation, unless the already know the spelling rules of Polish or Dutch respectively.


----------



## hcfong (Sep 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I don't think any person can spell Przemyslaw Kaleta or Erik Akkersdjik (among others) just from the pronunciation, unless the already know the spelling rules of Polish or Dutch respectively.



Actually, Dutch spelling/pronunciation is pretty straightforward. You pronounce every letter that is written and write every letter you hear.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 12, 2014)

hcfong said:


> Actually, Dutch spelling/pronunciation is pretty straightforward. You pronounce every letter that is written and write every letter you hear.



If I do that, then the J would be pronounced (and not written) and that's sort of wrong.

Also, the point of my post is not to say that Dutch pronunciation/spelling is hard, but to say that if you didn't know Dutch spelling, you couldn't spell the name.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 12, 2014)

165/299.

Damn, this was way harder than expected. In special as I often knew exactly the person, but couldn't remember the exact name...


----------



## hcfong (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm always intrigued by people who turn up at some competition, set a world record and then disappear forever. I know Mike Godfrey was one of them. Are there any others?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 12, 2014)

123/299. So close on the spelling for a few, and why I didn't make the connection to try the longer version of Chris/Kris I don't know. There were about 5 people that I knew but completely forgot about. At least I ended on a nice number.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 12, 2014)

248, only one behind rowe


----------



## Torch (Sep 12, 2014)

169/299

The most guessed person that I missed was Matyas, and the least guessed person that I got was Marco Rota.


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Got 140, with eight minutes left that I couldn't be bothered to use. Also, only 16% of people remember me


I remembered you but didn't think you had a WR, so I didn't try your name... I did miss your name when I was going through seeing who I missed though.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 12, 2014)

87/299

Forget some names..


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 12, 2014)

Meh 111/299 .... I got Zane in the las 3 seconds thogh


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 12, 2014)

got 123 overall, but didn't get a single fmc single and most of the bld records. Was proud of my early 3x3 and 4x4 knowledge


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 12, 2014)

81/299, but I've already read this thread so that kind of unfair


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 12, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I don't know about other people but I think if I could name someone, I can probably spell their name too (minus the accents)



Grzegorz caught me out.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2014)

Do people think it would be better and still fair if I added nicknames as alternate answers? Also should I perhaps allow some shortened names and allow some first name only to be alternate answers?


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 13, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> i got 19/299, i'm glad i don't know all this useless information.



I doubt you'd say that to Mats Valk or Feliks Zemdegs if you met them.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 13, 2014)

mkarthick said:


> I doubt you'd say that to Mats Valk or Feliks Zemdegs if you met them.



Given that Mats and Feliks are famous, in particular hold the current 3x3 WRs, and together account "only" for 16/299, it's quite possible that he got both of them and just called *other* people's WR information useless and thus wouldn't have a problem saying this to Mats or Feliks.


----------



## FJT97 (Sep 13, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Do people think it would be better and still fair if I added nicknames as alternate answers? Also should I perhaps allow some shortened names and allow some first name only to be alternate answers?



Jep, i like that idea, cause many speelings are really difficult for me... For example i knew Erik Akkersdijk but didnt know ho to spell his last name...


----------



## kcl (Sep 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I don't think any person can spell Przemyslaw Kaleta or Erik Akkersdjik (among others) just from the pronunciation, unless the already know the spelling rules of Polish or Dutch respectively.



I can somehow spell it now 

Well, not Akkersdjik, Przemyslaw.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you Brandon Mikel for teaching me how to phonetically sound out Grzegorz Jalocha.

156, looked up spelling when I knew the name, though.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 13, 2014)

Got 109, probably shouldn't have given up as soon as I did

I had no idea how to spell Przemysław, didn't know the full name of Gabriel Pereira Campanha or Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, and somehow forgot Tomoaki Okayama's first name.

I was only able to spell Grzegorz Jałocha and Abhishek Sathyanarayanan right because of these videos


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 13, 2014)

What would be cool is the same survey but you guess the time instead of the name. You would select a name and guess, rather than write a number and have it assigned to any name with that result.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Sep 13, 2014)

mkarthick said:


> I doubt you'd say that to Mats Valk or Feliks Zemdegs if you met them.



you don't know me very well then


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 13, 2014)

225/299 Happy with that.
The least common one I got was Mike Godfrey (4.3%) and the most common I missed was Jayden McNeill (25%)


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Only got 47/299.
I feel bad for not even remembering Antoine Cantain.


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 13, 2014)

92 The Polish names were impossible for me to remember the spelling for.The rest were me being stupid with spelling, things I forgot and things I didn't know.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2014)

How do people know the most common and least common responses?


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 13, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> How do people know the most common and least common responses?



When you finish you are shown all the names along with percentages of how commonly chosen they are.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2014)

But just take note that it takes all attempts into account not just the first attempt. They are higher than they ought to be for first attempts.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 13, 2014)

lorki3 said:


> Only got 47/299.
> I feel bad for not even remembering Antoine Cantain.



You should feel bad for not even spelling it correctly xD


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 13, 2014)

199/299
Remembered the really early main events and most of the recent ones.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 13, 2014)

I got Feliks, Mats, Kevin Hayes (or Hays, I tried both when I did it), I didn't realise Chris Olson should be Christopher, then I gave up. I got less than 20 then.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 14, 2014)

I got 51, I know a lot more but can't spell the names. Oscar Roth Anderson really confused me when It's supposed to be spelt Oscar Roth Andersen, I gave up on that one very quickly.


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 14, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I got 51, I know a lot more but can't spell the names. Oscar Roth Anderson really confused me when It's supposed to be spelt Oscar Roth Andersen, I gave up on that one very quickly.


Yup. I didn't know how to spell Andersen either. I spelled it as Anderson.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 14, 2014)

So who else _didn't_ have a problem spelling the polish names?

I can't pronounce them though.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 14, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> So who else _didn't_ have a problem spelling the polish names?
> 
> I can't pronounce them though.



Me neither.
Don't know if I can really pronounce them, but I remember being told some pronunciation rules.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 14, 2014)

I got like 145, Grzergorz Luczyna, Tomas Kiedrowicz were my two most uncommon ones and I had no idea how to spell maskow.



mkarthick said:


> Yup. I didn't know how to spell Andersen either. I spelled it as Anderson.





CiaranBeahan said:


> I got 51, I know a lot more but can't spell the names. Oscar Roth Anderson really confused me when It's supposed to be spelt Oscar Roth Andersen, I gave up on that one very quickly.



It's funny how everyone outside Scandinavia has trouble spelling Andersen ^_^


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 14, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> So who else _didn't_ have a problem spelling the polish names?
> 
> I can't pronounce them though.


I don't have an issue with Polish names either.


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 14, 2014)

Carrot said:


> I got like 145, Grzergorz Luczyna, Tomas Kiedrowicz were my two most uncommon ones and I had no idea how to spell maskow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, Maskow is Marcin Kowalczyk.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 2, 2014)

Since I'm pretty addicted to Sporcle now, I came back to this...

70/299.

Least common ones I got were Sameer Mahmood (I guess no one remembers it since it got smashed by over 0.2 secs soon after), and Kaijun Lin (I don't see why that one's so low though). Both were 22.7%. I tried ZZ, and I even looked up his name after attempting it, but still messed up the spelling.  ZZ was the least common answer I knew after checking results. Guus Razoux Schultz was the least common one I'd heard of after checking.

Still very bad, and if I brushed over Megaminx I would have got some more.

I might do some more of these quizzes, but split into different sections, since there are more WRs now which take it over 300 cap.


----------

